# Cold Smoke Bacon Question



## bikes blues bbq (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm going to cold smoke some side bacon today in my MES.   First run with a new AMNS.  

Question:   Ambient temperature 25-30 degrees.   Should I run the MES at 100 degrees (minimum) or just use the AMNS only with the MES off?   Does the AMNS generate any appreciable heat?

Thanks, Brad


----------



## brokenwing (Jan 1, 2011)

As long as your bacon is properly cured.  Make sure it is dried and has a pellicle, then put it in the mes, no heat just the amazen smoker and let her eat.


----------



## alblancher (Jan 1, 2011)

I'd be curious how well a frozen piece of meat will smoke?  You may need to generate enough heat to at least keep the belly above hard frozen.  There again with all the salt in the cure it shouldn't freeze solid.  I would think that you should at least be in the 50 degree range for even a cold smoke but living in SE Louisiana we don't have that problem very often.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 1, 2011)

Bikes Blues BBQ said:


> I'm going to cold smoke some side bacon today in my MES.   First run with a new AMNS.
> 
> Question:   Ambient temperature 25-30 degrees.   Should I run the MES at 100 degrees (minimum) or just use the AMNS only with the MES off?   Does the AMNS generate any appreciable heat?
> 
> Thanks, Brad


Brad,

What Brokenwing said.

If your temps are 25˚ to 30˚ where you live, the AMNS will keep the belly from freezing, especially if you light both ends to get a the kind of smoke I like on my Bacon. If you really want to cold-smoke it at those temps, you can. In the Summer, depending on where you live, you would have to add ice in your water pan to keep your AMNS from taking it over 100˚ in the MES.

I have learned not to worry about this, because I have taken Bacon internally anywhere from 98˚ all the way to 140˚, and I have loved them all. Personally I like the ones from 118˚ to 130˚ internal the best. But that's just me!

BTW: It would help us to help you, if you would go to your community profile (bio), and put where you live. That would then show up at the top right of all of your posts, right under the date.

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## bikes blues bbq (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks for the info.    Bear, I updated my profile,  thanks for the reminder.


----------

